# Expression "I will rape you" ?



## ljcraig (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello - I am wondering if anyone has ever heard on the golf course, the expression "I will rape you"? If so, can someone please explain what is meant by this phrase? Thank you so much.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Seems like it comes from paintball as a saying of domination, like I'm gonna kick your ass. I've heard lots of teenagers say it, but I think it's offensive, really.


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's basically saying they're going to beat you badly. It's not just a paintball thing, it's pretty much said for anything competitive. I've heard it as long as I can remember - I'm in my mid 20's on the west coast, so it might be different in other places or for people a little younger or older.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhhhmmm that one doesn't really get used here for sport. I'd stick with the I'm gonna kick your ass.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

In all my years associated with golf I have never heard that phrase. Sounds more like a punk kid raised by bad parents. Surtees has the right phrase


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes and at some golf course I can see you getting kicked of the course for speaking like that


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, I have never heard that phrase. I think I would be totally shocked if I heard that one on the golf course.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I played and coached pro paintball for 13 years and I never heard it there either, sounds like a good way to *get* an ass kicking.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's another phrase for "I'm gonna kick your ass", either one can probably get you kicked off a course. Golf is a fun sport, it can be competitive, but in a courteous way. That's the beauty of the sport, there's no need for language like that. - You probably heard it from amateur players I bet.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

"You probably heard it from amateur players I bet."

Now now I am a amateur/weekend warrior and I would never talk like that on course or off most of the time. I think it would be better said that you'd hear that from someone with no respect for the game and not much respect for themselves either.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry mate. I didn't mean it like that.. You said it better with the respect thing, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

dadamson said:


> Sorry mate. I didn't mean it like that.. You said it better with the respect thing, that's what I was trying to say.


Knowing Surtess he can't be offended, He and I try to offend each other , and you're both correct. here in the States I do believe that the phrase would be a verbal assult and legal action could be taken. One other thing is that the amatures and the pro's do occasionally say the common four letter words and the big "F" word directed at themselves.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

dadamson said:


> Sorry mate. I didn't mean it like that.. You said it better with the respect thing, that's what I was trying to say.


That cool mate


----------



## Hit Golf (Sep 9, 2010)

DonkeyJote said:


> Yeah, it's basically saying they're going to beat you badly. It's not just a paintball thing, it's pretty much said for anything competitive. I've heard it as long as I can remember - I'm in my mid 20's on the west coast, so it might be different in other places or for people a little younger or older.


I too am in my mid twenties and live in CA and i have heard that expression all my life. Doesn't make it a good expression or something you would say for good fun competition. But it is used for what he said above "beating you horribly". I would say its more for a younger generation and i wouldn't understand why anyone would say that to someone they respect as an elder.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

As a 23 year old, "I will rape you" conjurs the image of a nerdy guy playing Halo in his mom's basement.

I figure if you go out and wax whoever you play golf with, they'll know you "raped" them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hit Golf said:


> I too am in my mid twenties and live in CA and i have heard that expression all my life. Doesn't make it a good expression or something you would say for good fun competition. But it is used for what he said above "beating you horribly". I would say its more for a younger generation and i wouldn't understand why anyone would say that to someone they respect as an elder.





WindyDayz said:


> As a 23 year old, "I will rape you" conjurs the image of a nerdy guy playing Halo in his mom's basement.
> 
> I figure if you go out and wax whoever you play golf with, they'll know you "raped" them.


What ever your point of view the phrase doesn't belong in golf or any sport.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> What ever your point of view the phrase doesn't belong in golf or any sport.


Yeah that's what I was getting at. I was implying it's immature. BTW, golf isn't a sport, it's a burden. lol


----------



## Hit Golf (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> What ever your point of view the phrase doesn't belong in golf or any sport.


I never said it did belong in the sport. I think golf carries a certain amount of dignity and respect and that an expression like that should be left to the uneducated. I am sure that a "I'm going to beat you" would Sufic and it seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Didn't intend your quote to mean you condone the phase meant to support mine


----------



## Hit Golf (Sep 9, 2010)

Golf is a Gentlemen's sport!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If someone said that to me on the tee, they'd be playing alone.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'd take out my 5 iron for protection and the they'd be the one in trouble....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: Elin should teach you the art of combat with a 5 iron.

You are absolutely correct


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> If someone said that to me on the tee, they'd be playing alone.


I'm with ya brother!


----------



## Cupidstunt (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never heard of that expression. The only expression I have heard with the word 'rape' in it, is when you totally sky a ball and it goes up into the heavens and someone says, "Guess you just raped an angel!"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Luke: Elin should teach you the art of combat with a 5 iron.
> 
> You are absolutely correct


Yes I've just enrolled in The Elin Swing class!


----------

